# Fogger Burn Rate and other questions?



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a couple of questions related to getting a 400-W fogger ready for outside use this year. Although I have had the unit for a couple of years, I have not used it much and it is one that also only releases fog via a pressure switch on the cord.

Until recently, I did not realise the importance of cooling the fog product via a "chiller" apparatus and intend to build some type of chiller for use this year.

My questions are as follows:

1. If I dismantle the pressure switch and replace with a standard on/off to essentially wire the unit to run continuously - would any damage occur if I ran it for several hours at a time? The other questions I suppose, is could a person rig a "auto-timer" switch so that, for instance, the unit would fog for so many seconds then switch off for a rest period before repeating?

2. Assuming it did run for several hours, what volume of juice would I expect to burn in that time? I think I have about 1 L (0.25 gal) - should I stock up for a planned 3 hour run?

3. Given that I live in a cold climate and O-31 is pretty much guaranteed to be near-freezing after the sun sets, how much do I really need a chiller (although I suspect some degree of artificial cooling is required)?

Thanks


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

check around, you can get a timer made for that for 12-14 bucks


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

1) do that and the fogger after a short while will simply be spitting fog juice, the heater will be unable to keep up.
(same principle as a cheap webber with low wattage heater)

2) in 3 hours running as hard on cycle as possible we refill the tank on all foggers in our yard haunt, full time I would expect triple that.
(6 tanks is my edumacated guess)

3) hot fog meets cool air, might as well be launching rockets without a chiller.
You will likely need a chiller filled with dry ice to get ground hugging fog if you are at 0-31, plan on 5-10 lbs per chiller for 3-4 hours

I do highly recommend froggys freezin fog (we carry it) which has shown itself to be spectacular at FOGOFF! at GLFF


----------

